# My Delta Tail Betta!



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


> Hello Everyone! Im new to the forum and I really enjoy taking photos of my fish, so here's a picture of my betta! hope you enjoy


He is very handsome. What is his name?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Varmint said:


> He is very handsome. What is his name?


he doesn't have one, I don't name my fish sadly lol


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

BettaBettas said:


> he doesn't have one, I don't name my fish sadly lol


That's too bad. Bettas have the best names. Mine are Finn and Buster.


----------

